# ZMD: Zombies of Mass Destruction



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Friendly neighborhood Johnny Thunder here with news of the latest zombie-themed flick coming down the pike -

Kevin Grevioux's comic book "ZMB" is being adapted by *Underworld: Rise of the Lycans *writers Dirk Blackman and Howard McCain for the silver screen.

The plot revolves around a U.S. special ops team in the Middle East "where an experiment involving the undead has failed and a zombie outbreak must be contained before the whole world finds out what's happening."

Obviously too soon for info on a director, casting or release date. More details to come.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9543


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When will the military ever learn? Zombies can't be tamed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

fun setting for zombies...the middle east


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!!!!!


----------

